# Geentoo newbie - problemini vari [Risolto]

## Naspe

Ciao a tutti,

Sono un nuovo inscritto ma è gia da un po che frequento questo forum e ne traggo informazioni utili per risolvere i miei casini...   :Smile:  .

Ho appena finito di installare Gentoo 1.4 con kernel 2.4.20-gentoo-r9, xfree e gnome. Funziona quasi tutto ma ho alcuni problemini...

1 - Durante il boot mi dice che non ho il DMA abilitato e che chfs sara piu lento. Ora ho letto un po di topics, ho controllato il kernel (che ci fosse di usare il DMA all'avvio se disponibile) e c'è tutto, ho guardato con hdparm e mi dice che sto usando UDMA5. Che puo essere? Effettivamente il sistema n mi pare proprio una scheggia...

2 - Per installare Xfree ho seguito la guida. Dopo che ho finito di emergerlo e configurarlo faccio startx e non parte. Allora ho installato xfree-drm seguendo sempre la guida, e finalmente xfree parte ma se faccio

  glxinfo | grep rendering

mi viene scritto direct rendering: No.

infatti quando lancio glxgears il processore va a 100% di utilizzo.

3 - Il PC mi pare un po affaticato, io sto usando Gentoo su un ASUS M2 -P4 1800 - 390Mb di ram circa - HD 40Gb. Ora quando sono in Gnome, la ram è sempre usata quasi tutta, xò nn swappa... Cmq se ad esempio provo a copiare una cartella un po grossa, Gnome va tutto a scatti...

Spero qualcuno possa aiutarmi, questo forum e le guide le ho guardate piu volte ma nn ho trovato una soluzione   :Crying or Very sad: 

Saluto e Ringrazio anticipatamente. Ciao ciao

P.S.: Oltre ad essere niubbo con Gentoo sono niubbo in generale con linux eh...   :Very Happy: 

----------

## MyZelF

 *Naspe wrote:*   

> 1 - Durante il boot mi dice che non ho il DMA abilitato e che chfs sara piu lento. Ora ho letto un po di topics, ho controllato il kernel (che ci fosse di usare il DMA all'avvio se disponibile) e c'è tutto, ho guardato con hdparm e mi dice che sto usando UDMA5. Che puo essere? Effettivamente il sistema n mi pare proprio una scheggia...
> 
> 

 

Controlla di avere abilitato il supporto per il tuo chipset. Prova con un kernel più recente (ad esempio ck-sources-2.4.23-r1).

 *Naspe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> glxinfo | grep rendering 
> 
> mi viene scritto direct rendering: No.
> ...

 

I log di X che dicono? Che scheda video stai utilizzando? Hai disabilitato DRM nel kernel?

 *Naspe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Cmq se ad esempio provo a copiare una cartella un po grossa, Gnome va tutto a scatti...
> 
> 

 

Il DMA non attivato sul disco potrebbe essere una delle cause.

----------

## Naspe

Ok provero l'altro kernel x quanto riguarda il DMA.

1 cosa sola, xchè hdparm dice che sto usando UDMA5?

X quanto riguarda il drm, nel kernel è disabilitato (come dice la guida);

La scheda video che uso è una SiS integrata, il chipset è il 530.

Puoi mica dirmi quale file di log guardare plz? Va bene /var/log/XFree86?

Cmq ora nn sono a casa, appena torno, x le 22 c.a., cerco di postarti quante piu info possibili...

Ciao ciao e 1000 grazie per il tempestivo aiuto.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## shev

 *Naspe wrote:*   

> Ok provero l'altro kernel x quanto riguarda il DMA.
> 
> 1 cosa sola, xchè hdparm dice che sto usando UDMA5?

 

I casi sono due: o non interpreti bene l'output di hdparm e il dma non è attivo, oppure il dma è attivo e effettivamente urgono maggiori indagini.

Per curiosità, postaci l'output di "hdparm -tT /dev/hda" e quello in cui ti viene (secondo te) detto che il dma è attivo  :Smile: 

----------

## Naspe

Ok Shev. Appena arrivo a casa ti posto di tutto e di piu. Spero che x le 22 tu sia in giro sul forum  :Very Happy: . Sai ho un pochino di "fretta" nel risolvere i miei problemi xchè vorrei rendere operativa la mia gentoo il prima possibile, solo che nn voglio perdere ancora tempo con compilazioni eterne se ci sono dei problemi a monte che potrebbero creare problemi ad installazioni fututre  :Very Happy: 

Ancora 1000 grazie raga

P.S.: Soprattutto voglio prendere confidenza con gentoo al piu presto xchè voglio metterla sul mio server e fare un server super fico!!!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## MyZelF

 *Naspe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1 cosa sola, xchè hdparm dice che sto usando UDMA5?
> 
> 

 

Come consigliato da Shev, posta l'output di hdparm.

 *Naspe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> La scheda video che uso è una SiS integrata, il chipset è il 530.
> 
> 

 

Dalla home di dri:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> A DRI driver for the SiS6326 and 530 cards is in development.
> 
> 

 

 *Naspe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Puoi mica dirmi quale file di log guardare plz? Va bene /var/log/XFree86?
> 
> 

 

Sì. Comunque, a quanto pare, non esiste ancora un driver per il tuo chip.

----------

## Naspe

Eccomi sono a casa e finalmente posso darvi qualche dato in piu.

Direi, per fare una cosa ordinata, di partire col problema del DMA:

questi sono gli output di hdparm:

```

plutone root # hdparm -i /dev/hda

 

/dev/hda:

 

 Model=IC25N040ATCS04-0, FwRev=CA4OA71A, SerialNo=CSH405DCLMXSKB

 Config={ HardSect NotMFM HdSw>15uSec Fixed DTR>10Mbs }

 RawCHS=16383/16/63, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=4

 BuffType=DualPortCache, BuffSize=1768kB, MaxMultSect=16, MultSect=off

 CurCHS=16383/16/63, CurSects=16514064, LBA=yes, LBAsects=78140160

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:240,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 *udma5

 AdvancedPM=yes: mode=0x80 (128) WriteCache=enabled

 Drive conforms to: ATA/ATAPI-5 T13 1321D revision 3:

 

 * signifies the current active mode

# Qesto è l'output del test (lo ho fatto 3 volte tanto da avere una media):

plutone root # hdparm -tT /dev/hda

 

/dev/hda:

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   1148 MB in  2.00 seconds = 572.57 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:    8 MB in  3.20 seconds =   2.50 MB/sec

plutone root # hdparm -tT /dev/hda

 

/dev/hda:

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   1096 MB in  2.00 seconds = 548.00 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   10 MB in  3.72 seconds =   2.69 MB/sec

plutone root # hdparm -tT /dev/hda

 

/dev/hda:

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   1136 MB in  2.00 seconds = 568.00 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   10 MB in  3.77 seconds =   2.66 MB/sec

plutone root #

```

Mentre qui c'è parte della configurazione del kernel:

```

    <*> Enhanced IDE/MFM/RLL disk/cdrom/tape/floppy support                

     --- Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives        

     [ ]   Use old disk-only driver on primary interface                    

    <*>   Include IDE/ATA-2 DISK support                                    

     [ ]     Use multi-mode by default                                      

     [*]     Auto-Geometry Resizing support                                  

    <*>   Include IDE/ATAPI CDROM support                                   

   <M>   Include IDE/ATAPI TAPE support                                    

   <M>   Include IDE/ATAPI FLOPPY support                                  

   <M>   SCSI emulation support                                            

     [ ]   IDE Taskfile Access                                               

     --- IDE chipset support/bugfixes                                        

     [*]   CMD640 chipset bugfix/support                                     

     [*]     CMD640 enhanced support                                        

     [ ]   RZ1000 chipset bugfix/support                                     

     [*]   Generic PCI IDE chipset support                                 

     [*]     Sharing PCI IDE interrupts support                              

     [*]     Generic PCI bus-master DMA support                             

     [*]     Boot off-board chipsets first support                           

     [ ]       Force enable legacy 2.0.X HOSTS to use DMA                    

     [*]       Use PCI DMA by default when available   

                     

     .....

     [*]     SiS5513 chipset support                                         

     [ ]     SLC90E66 chipset support                                       

     [ ]     Tekram TRM290 chipset support (EXPERIMENTAL)                    

     [ ]     VIA82CXXX chipset support                                       

     [ ]   Other IDE chipset support                                        

     [*]   IGNORE word93 Validation BITS                                     

     < > Support for IDE Raid controllers (EXPERIMENTAL)  

```

Ecco qui.

Ah se servisse vi sparo anche questo:

```

plutone root # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 650 Host (rev 01)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS 530 Virtual PCI-to-PCI bridge (AGP)

00:02.0 ISA bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 85C503/5513 (rev 10)

00:02.2 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (rev 07)

00:02.3 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (rev 07)

00:02.5 IDE interface: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 5513 [IDE] (rev d0)

00:02.7 Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] Sound Controller (rev a0)

00:03.0 Ethernet controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS900 10/100 Ethernet (rev 90)

00:0a.0 CardBus bridge: Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c476 II (rev a8)

00:0a.1 CardBus bridge: Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c476 II (rev a8)

00:0a.2 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C552 IEEE 1394 Controller

00:0c.0 Communication controller: Conexant HSF 56k HSFi Modem (rev 01)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS650/651/M650/740 PCI/AGP VGA Display Adapter

```

Grazie mille a tutti, 

Ciao ciao.

----------

## MyZelF

Strano... sembrerebbo attivato, però le prestazioni, di fatto, sono scadenti e fanno pensare che in realtà non venga utilizzato (viste le caratteristiche del tuo disco dovresti arrivare almeno a 20-30 MB/sec).

```
# hdparm -d /dev/hda
```

Che dice?

Hai provato un kernel più recente?

----------

## Naspe

oh... 

```

root@plutone naspe # hdparm -d /dev/hda

 

/dev/hda:

 using_dma    =  0 (off)

```

non so che dire...

----------

## shev

 *Naspe wrote:*   

> non so che dire...

 

Non dire nulla, prova a dare "/etc/init.d/hdparm start", quindi controlla se il dma è attivo e postaci le info di hdparm -tT.

----------

## Naspe

Ecco qui...

```

plutone root # /etc/init.d/hdparm start

 * Starting hdparm...

 * Running hdparm on disc0...                                         [ ok ] 

* Running hdparm on cdrom0...                                       [ ok ]

plutone root # hdparm -d /dev/hda

 

/dev/hda:

 using_dma    =  1 (on)

plutone root # hdparm -tT /dev/hda

 

/dev/hda:

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   1044 MB in  2.00 seconds = 522.00 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   58 MB in  3.00 seconds =  19.33 MB/sec

plutone root # hdparm -tT /dev/hda

 

/dev/hda:

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   1076 MB in  2.00 seconds = 536.66 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   58 MB in  3.00 seconds =  19.33 MB/sec

plutone root # hdparm -tT /dev/hda

 

/dev/hda:

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   1080 MB in  2.00 seconds = 541.35 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   58 MB in  3.00 seconds =  19.33 MB/sec

plutone root # hdparm -i /dev/hda

 

/dev/hda:

 

 Model=IC25N040ATCS04-0, FwRev=CA4OA71A, SerialNo=CSH405DCLMXSKB

 Config={ HardSect NotMFM HdSw>15uSec Fixed DTR>10Mbs }

 RawCHS=16383/16/63, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=4

 BuffType=DualPortCache, BuffSize=1768kB, MaxMultSect=16, MultSect=off

 CurCHS=16383/16/63, CurSects=16514064, LBA=yes, LBAsects=78140160

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:240,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 *udma5

 AdvancedPM=yes: mode=0x80 (128) WriteCache=enabled

 Drive conforms to: ATA/ATAPI-5 T13 1321D revision 3:

 

 * signifies the current active mode

 

plutone root #

```

----------

## shev

Ok, dalle prestazioni sembrerebbe finalmente attivo il dma (e hdparm -d da l'ulteriore conferma).

A questo punto da un bel "rc-update add hdparm boot" e abbiamo risolto anche questo problema (per maggiori info su rc-scripts e compagnia fa un salto nella sezione Doc del sito gentoo.org).  :Wink: 

----------

## Naspe

Ok Grazie 1000    :Very Happy: 

X quanto riguarda il RDM? Che info ti servono?

(Spero la tua, la vostra, pazienza abbia limiti praticmente irraggiungibili  :Very Happy: )

----------

## MyZelF

Bene, già meglio...  :Smile: 

Io ti consiglio comunque un kernel più recente del 2.4.20.

----------

## Naspe

ok vedro di aggiornarmi, ma aspetto che un mio amico vega a darmi lezioni di kernel prima   :Very Happy:  gia che aggiorno vorrei compilare qualcosa di decente...  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## MyZelF

 *Naspe wrote:*   

> X quanto riguarda il RDM? Che info ti servono?
> 
> 

 

Per il DRM mi sa che dovrai attendere la scrittura di un driver per il tuo chip. Comunque sia, un'occhiata ai log di X non fa male...  :Smile: 

P.S.: Aggiungi il tag [risolto] al titolo del topic.

----------

## shev

 *Naspe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> X quanto riguarda il RDM? Che info ti servono?

 

Intendi DRI e scheda video? Come detto da MyZelf il supporto per la tua scheda è ancora in fase di sviluppo. Non so se magari con le versioni cvs si risolva già qualcosa, onestamente non seguo molto DRI & co.

 *Quote:*   

> (Spero la tua, la vostra, pazienza abbia limiti praticmente irraggiungibili )

 

Male che vada continua a risponderti qualcun altro, siamo in tanti e tutti disponibili e pazienti  :Wink: 

----------

## Naspe

allora questa è parte del mio file di log di Xfree:

```

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

        ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a

(II) Module dri: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libdrm.a

(II) Module drm: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a

(II) Module glx: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

        ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension FontCache

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.2

        Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

        ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "speedo"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libspeedo.a

(II) Module speedo: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.1

        Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

        ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Speedo

(II) LoadModule: "sis"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/sis_drv.o

(II) Module sis: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 0.7.0

        Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

        ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: XFree86 XInput Driver

        ABI class: XFree86 XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) SIS: driver for SiS chipsets: SIS5597/5598, SIS530/620,

        SIS6326/AGP/DVD, SIS300/305, SIS630/730, SIS540, SIS315, SIS315H,

        SIS315PRO, SIS550, SIS650/M650/651/740, SIS330(Xabre),

        SIS660/661FX/M661FX/M661MX/741/760

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset SIS650/M650/651/740 found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xe5000000 - 0xe500ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xe5800000 - 0xe58007ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xe6000000 - 0xe6000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xe6800000 - 0xe6800fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xe7000000 - 0xe7000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xe8000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [11] -1 0       0xe7800000 - 0xe781ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [12] -1 0       0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [13] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x00009800 - 0x00009807 (0x8) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000a400 - 0x0000a47f (0x80) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000a800 - 0x0000a8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000b800 - 0x0000b80f (0x10) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d87f (0x80) IX[B](B)

(II) resource ranges after probing:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xe5000000 - 0xe500ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xe5800000 - 0xe58007ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xe6000000 - 0xe6000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xe6800000 - 0xe6800fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xe7000000 - 0xe7000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xe8000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [11] -1 0       0xe7800000 - 0xe781ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [12] -1 0       0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [13] 0  0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

        [14] 0  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [15] 0  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x00009800 - 0x00009807 (0x8) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000a400 - 0x0000a47f (0x80) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000a800 - 0x0000a8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000b800 - 0x0000b80f (0x10) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d87f (0x80) IX[B](B)

        [24] 0  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

        [25] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 0.1.0

        ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) SIS(0): SiS driver (2003/10/31-1) by Thomas Winischhofer <thomas@winischhofer.net>

(II) SIS(0): Compiled for XFree86 4.3.0.0

(II) SIS(0): See http://www.winischhofer.net/linuxsisvga.shtml for documentation and updates

(--) SIS(0): This adapter is primary display adapter

(II) SIS(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 0.1.0

        ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(--) SIS(0): sisfb not found

(--) SIS(0): Relocated IO registers at 0xD800

(**) SIS(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) SIS(0): RGB weight 888

(==) SIS(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) SIS(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(--) SIS(0): Video BIOS version "1.11.05" found at 0xc0000

(==) SIS(0): Using HW cursor

(==) SIS(0): Color HW cursor is enabled

(II) SIS(0): Using VRAM command queue, size 512k

(II) SIS(0): Hotkey display switching is enabled

(II) SIS(0): WARNING: Using the Hotkey might freeze your machine, regardless

(II) SIS(0):    whether enabled or disabled. This is no driver bug.

(==) SIS(0): SiSCtrl utility interface is disabled

(==) SIS(0): CRT1 gamma correction is enabled

(==) SIS(0): Usage of built-in modes is enabled

(==) SIS(0): DRI enabled

(II) SIS(0): Xv: Chroma key is of same format as video source

(--) SIS(0): DIMM0 is DDR SDRAM

(--) SIS(0): DIMM1 is DDR SDRAM

(--) SIS(0): DIMM2 is not installed

(--) SIS(0): DIMM3 is not installed

(--) SIS(0): DRAM type: DDR SDRAM

(--) SIS(0): Memory clock: 133.634 MHz

(--) SIS(0): DRAM bus width: 64 bit

(--) SIS(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xF0000000

(--) SIS(0): MMIO registers at 0xE7800000

(--) SIS(0): VideoRAM: 65536 KB

(II) SIS(0): Using 64992K of framebuffer memory

(--) SIS(0): SiS650 revision ID 50 (650 A2 CA)

(--) SIS(0): Hardware supports one video overlay

(--) SIS(0): Detected LVDS transmitter (Bridge type 2)

(--) SIS(0): Detected LCD/Plasma panel (1024x768, 1, non-exp., RGB18 [02c5])

(--) SIS(0): No CRT1 (VGA) connection detected

(--) SIS(0): Using Xv overlay by default on CRT2

(--) SIS(0): Memory bandwidth at 32 bpp is 534.536 MHz

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(--) SIS(0): CRT2 DDC probing failed

(==) SIS(0): Min pixel clock is 12 MHz

(--) SIS(0): Max pixel clock is 340 MHz

(II) SIS(0): Replaced entire mode list with built-in modes

(II) SIS(0): "Unknown reason" in the following list means that the mode

(II) SIS(0): is not supported on the chipset/bridge/current output device.

(II) SIS(0): LCD: Using hsync value of 31.50 kHz

(II) SIS(0): LCD: Using hsync value of 35.15 kHz

(II) SIS(0): LCD: Using hsync value of 35.50 kHz

(II) SIS(0): LCD: Using vrefresh range of 50.00-90.00 Hz

(II) SIS(0): Clock range:  12.00 to 340.00 MHz

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "720x480" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "720x576" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "800x480" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "800x480" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "800x480" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1024x576" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1024x576" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1024x576" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x720" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x720" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x720" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x768" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "848x480" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "848x480" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "856x480" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "856x480" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1360x768" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "768x576" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using mode "1280x1024" (no mode of this name)

(--) SIS(0): Virtual size is 1024x768 (pitch 1024)

(**) SIS(0): *Default mode "1024x768": 44.9 MHz, 35.5 kHz, 87.0 Hz (I)

(II) SIS(0): Modeline "1024x768"   44.86  1024 1032 1208 1264  768 768 776 817 interlace +hsy

nc +vsync

(**) SIS(0): *Default mode "800x600": 36.1 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.3 Hz

(II) SIS(0): Modeline "800x600"   36.06  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync

(**) SIS(0): *Default mode "640x480": 25.1 MHz, 31.3 kHz, 59.7 Hz

(II) SIS(0): Modeline "640x480"   25.06  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync

(**) SIS(0):  Default mode "640x400": 25.1 MHz, 31.6 kHz, 71.6 Hz

(II) SIS(0): Modeline "640x400"   25.06  640 656 752 792  400 413 415 442 -hsync +vsync

(**) SIS(0):  Default mode "320x240": 12.5 MHz, 31.3 kHz, 60.7 Hz (D)

(II) SIS(0): Modeline "320x240"   12.53  320 328 376 400  240 245 246 258 doublescan -hsync -

vsync

(**) SIS(0):  Default mode "320x200": 12.5 MHz, 31.3 kHz, 70.9 Hz (D)

(II) SIS(0): Modeline "320x200"   12.53  320 328 376 400  200 206 207 221 doublescan -hsync +

vsync

(==) SIS(0): DPI set to (75, 75)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: XFree86 ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) SIS(0): Accel enabled

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libxaa.a

(II) Module xaa: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.1.0

        ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) Loading sub module "dri"

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Reloading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a

(II) UnloadModule: "dri"

(EE) SIS: Failed to load module "dri" (once-only module, 0)

(EE) SIS(0): Remove >Load "dri"< from the Module section of your XF86Config file

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

        [0] 0   0       0xe7800000 - 0xe781ffff (0x20000) MX[B]

        [1] 0   0       0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [3] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [4] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xe5000000 - 0xe500ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xe5800000 - 0xe58007ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xe6000000 - 0xe6000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xe6800000 - 0xe6800fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0xe7000000 - 0xe7000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0xe8000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [13] -1 0       0xe7800000 - 0xe781ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [14] -1 0       0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [15] 0  0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprU)

        [16] 0  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

        [17] 0  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

        [18] 0  0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d87f (0x80) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x00009800 - 0x00009807 (0x8) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000a400 - 0x0000a47f (0x80) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x0000a800 - 0x0000a8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x0000b800 - 0x0000b80f (0x10) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d87f (0x80) IX[B](B)

        [27] 0  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

        [28] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Loading sub module "vbe"

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvbe.a

(II) Module vbe: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.1.0

        ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(II) Module int10: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) SIS(0): initializing int10

(II) SIS(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(II) SIS(0): VESA BIOS detected

(II) SIS(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0

(II) SIS(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 65472 kB

(II) SIS(0): VESA VBE OEM: SiS

(II) SIS(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 1.0

(II) SIS(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: Silicon Integrated Systems Corp.

(II) SIS(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: 6325

(II) SIS(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: 1.11.05

(II) SIS(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0xd480

(==) SIS(0): Write-combining range (0xf0000000,0x4000000)

(II) SIS(0): Setting standard mode 0x64

(NI) SIS(0): DRI not supported on this chipset

(II) SIS(0): RENDER acceleration enabled

(II) SIS(0): Frame Buffer From (0,0) To (1024,16247)

(II) SIS(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

        Screen to screen bit blits

        Solid filled rectangles

        8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

        8x8 color pattern filled rectangles

        Solid Lines

        Dashed Lines

        Offscreen Pixmaps

        Setting up tile and stipple cache:

                32 128x128 slots

                32 256x256 slots

                16 512x512 slots

                32 8x8 color pattern slots

(==) SIS(0): Backing store disabled

(==) SIS(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) SIS(0): Using SiS300/315/330 series HW Xv by default on CRT2

(II) SIS(0): Direct rendering disabled

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(**) Option "Protocol" "PS/2"

(**) TouchPad: Protocol: "PS/2"

(**) Option "AlwaysCore"

(**) TouchPad: always reports core events

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/mouse"

(**) TouchPad: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) TouchPad: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) TouchPad: Buttons: 5

(**) Option "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

(**) USBMouse: Protocol: "IMPS/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) USBMouse: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Option "Buttons" "5"

(**) USBMouse: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) USBMouse: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) USBMouse: Buttons: 5

(II) Keyboard "Keyboard1" handled by legacy driver

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "USBMouse" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "TouchPad" (type: MOUSE)

(II) TouchPad: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

(II) USBMouse: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

(II) 3rd Button detected: disabling emulate3Button

```

Scusate se ho messocose inutili / non meso cose utili ma nn è che ci capisca molto.

Per quanto riguarda il mio hardware:

```

plutone root # lspci | grep AGP

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS 530 Virtual PCI-to-PCI bridge (AGP)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS650/651/M650/740 PCI/AGP VGA Display Adapter

plutone root #

```

Se servisse altro...

----------

## shev

[quote="Naspe"]allora questa è parte del mio file di log di Xfree:

```

(EE) SIS: Failed to load module "dri" (once-only module, 0)

(EE) SIS(0): Remove >Load "dri"< from the Module section of your XF86Config file
```

Fin qui credo sia abbastanza chiaro: togli la riga "Load dri" dal tuo XF86Config. 

```
(NI) SIS(0): DRI not supported on this chipset
```

E qui conferma quanto già detto da MyZelf: il supporto al tuo chipset ancora non c'è, sorry. A meno che qualcuno che ha avuto esperienze con questa scheda intervenga o che San Google ne sappia qualcosa di più, ti conviene rassegnarti.

p.s.: un punto di partenza può essere questo topic

----------

## Naspe

Ok.

Ringrazio tutti colo che mi hanno dato una mano.

X quanto riguarda il DMA, continua a darmi il messaggio che non è caricato durante il boot, ma poco male, con l'aggiunta di hdparm all' rc poi si ativa e va tutto bene. quindi problema risolto.

Per quanto riguarda DRM amen, aspettero fino che nn esce un driver  :Smile: 

Grazie ancora a tutti ciao ciao e al prossimo casino che ho   :Very Happy: 

----------

